# buff brahma cockrel or pullet (aka keep em or not)



## Faery

I recently became mama to 2 chicks and have no clue what sex they are. Unfortunatly I can only keep them if they are hens. I am hoping you wonderful people can help sex them so I can find out if I can get attached to them.

A little about them: They are about 3 weeks old (give or take a few days) and have recently become very skittish when I reach into their pen. They also HATE being seperated and if I pick one up they will fuss and cry for the other. As soon as they are back together they settle right down.

I hope the pictures I'm posting aren't too large.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Energyvet

Nice looking chicks. Feathering in nicely too. Why are you thinking Roo?


----------



## Faery

I've never had chicks before so I am not sure what to think. I am just hoping they are baby girls because I am not allowed to keep roos.


----------



## Apyl

Need a comb pic not feahters.


----------



## Faery

*headshots*

Here are a couple pictures of their little comb.

Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## happybooker1

No comb development yet-- they could be pullets.


----------



## abluechipstock

they aren't buff brahmas, they are light brahmas, with that pea comb it will takle longer to find out, i have a bunch of straight run buff brahmas now that are about 3 weeks old, i still can't tell for sure


----------



## Faery

How much longer do you think it will take before I can figure out their sex?


----------



## Faery

I have (not so) patiently waited until my chicks were bigger to bug y'all again about their sex. 

They are now about 8-9 weeks old. Any ideas?


----------



## zielinskifarm

they look like pullets to me!


----------



## Faery

YAY! Construction of their hen house will be taking place this weekend. I'm so glad that Hen Solo and Millennium Falc-hen (Millie) are permanent members of the family.


----------



## Energyvet

Love the names!


----------

